# Lead Paint and the EPA for electricians.



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> "You are giving out the required lead pamphlet when you cut into walls for boxes and such in pre 1978 homes, aren't you? "


No ........................


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Bob - I can get my 1000 post in the Oldest thread in existence. As to the OP - I would not hand out the pamphlet. I did however see a neat thing on the TV. The TV low voltage guy had used blue painters tape to tape a garbage bag under where he was cutting in a box. Simple and neat.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

When the term "disturb" is used I would personally interpret that as the sliver of a cut that I make to create an opening. For a single gang box that would be less that a square inch. Technically the rest is just removed..

And no, I have never done this and have worked in houses from as far back as the 1800s.

EDIT: Dang, got me, I didn't see the date, oh well it is relevant to think about though...


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Thanks Bob - I can get my 1000 post in the Oldest thread in existence. As to the OP - I would not hand out the pamphlet. I did however see a neat thing on the TV. The TV low voltage guy had used blue painters tape to tape a garbage bag under where he was cutting in a box. Simple and neat.



I saw that too, what the hell show was that?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BTW, there is an older thread but this was the oldest one waiting for an answer.

Hope Marc was not holding his breath for a response. :laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I use a paper grocery bag like that all the time. You can use the good electrical tape (white for us) in much the same way just be wary of what surface you are on. It works pretty good but more and more bags are coming with handles you have to tear off first now.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> BTW, there is an older thread but this was the oldest one waiting for an answer.
> 
> Hope Marc was not holding his breath for a response. :laughing:


Maybe that's why he is not posting. He never got the answer to this thread and got all pissed off at us. 


I dont remember the name of the show - some mexican DIY (I watch a lot of telemundo cause the wemmins are hot) I think it was an ammerican show however


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

http://gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2008/04/skeleton-computer.jpg


----------



## adk (Jan 6, 2010)

If a homeowner has lead abatement work performed to their home and you come into it to do any renovation it is then their responsibility to inform you that they have had work done to protect YOU!! I own large home with lots of lead paint.

Yet you should make them fully aware, ie panphlet, of the pre 1978 lead deal. It then gets the government out of liability and puts it on you hte homeowner as well as contractor. I love this panphlet!!! It really can put the scare into a homeowner.


----------

